# Business cards



## Village Idiot (Jun 27, 2008)

The minimalist in me is rearing it's ugly head. I just order 100 of these to test how well they look. I edited out my phone number on the backside. I don't really have a business name just yet, but I have clients that I shoot for so I'm in real need of something to pass out (besides my witty remarks).


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 27, 2008)

Arch said:


> Hmmmm.....


 
Just a test and something with contact information.

I saw something really interesting that I would like to replicate. Some one left a card on one of the local bars. It was smaller than the normal size, but it wasn't one of those moo.com cards. It was kind of thick and had rounded edges. Something like that. 

I'm going to go all out and design a nice card if these are to my liking. I have a photo or two in mind for the front and on the back it's going to list the type of photography I do.


----------



## *Mike* (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm liking the minimalist look.  )

I generally don't go for photos on business cards... they're just too small with marginal print quality.  A business card really isn't intended as a portfolio showcase.  No one is going to pick up a random business card, go "wow, what an awesome pic, I've gotta call call this guy!"  Random business cards get tossed.  

But, make a decent impression with someone, leave a card, and you've got a decent shot they'll hold onto it.


----------



## sxr (Jul 3, 2008)

I just made my own cards the other night.. Created them in MS Word, bought some Avery matte white business card paper and let my printer work  I think you have a great start with yours, keep workin' on em!


----------



## Rhys (Jul 3, 2008)

I tried the DIY cards and wasn't impressed by the results. I then ordered a double-sided card from 123print.com. I could have put my own photo but the template photo was pretty nice so I stuck with that. On my current cards I have my name, business name, slogun, website, email and phone number. On my new cards I will add my PO Box number - not that I expect anybody to use it but it's just there to give people more sense of security.


----------



## verobooth (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm so not the minimalist, so my opinion doesn't really matter. Let me know how it goes though. I'm testing with Moo cards.


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 4, 2008)

I think you should consider the rule of thirds here. For me they are too centered.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2008)

*Mike* said:


> I generally don't go for photos on business cards... they're just too small with marginal print quality. A business card really isn't intended as a portfolio showcase. No one is going to pick up a random business card, go "wow, what an awesome pic, I've gotta call call this guy!" Random business cards get tossed.


 
I find photos on a business card worthwhile because it helps me remember the photographer's work. For example, when I lived in the States I'd always to go a local arts festival (Penn State Main Campus, if anyone else has been) and I would collect business cards of all the photographers (and other artists) that I really liked. I would come home with so many, I'd forget who was who... unless the artist/photographer had an image on the card, in which case I'd instantly remember the artist, all their work, their style, etc. Maybe it's just because I'm bad with names and good with imagery? But I can't be the only one...

No, a small image on a business card isn't going to make a person hire you if they haven't seen your whole portfolio. But for people who have already seen your work and are just taking the card for contact purposes, having an image there reminds them of who you are and what your work was like.


----------



## Rhys (Jul 4, 2008)

Photos on a card are OK - as long as they don't make the text hard to read.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 4, 2008)

This one has been working for me pretty well.

http://www.pbase.com/jpferguson/image/83456349


----------



## Rhys (Jul 4, 2008)

Jon said:


> This one has been working for me pretty well.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/jpferguson/image/83456349



Neat but is photography your main or sole income?


----------



## Callahan Photography (Jul 6, 2008)

I think your cards should tell us what you do. Photography is too general  (just my opinion) I have two different business cards one for weddings and one for portraits my portrait ones say "portraiture specialist"


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would have gone this way if i were going with black. The gray is debossed silver by the way. You could also do it with white stock and make the border and copy any color. I'd stick with the same color. Anything over two colors usually costs more. This has a 1/4 inch bleed all the way around. (the part outside the border) So you'd have to get it printed on black stock. If they print it black it's called a full bleed and costs more.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 7, 2008)

overnightprints.com did a great job. I'm thinking about ordering more.

I was going to put the types of photography that I was intending to do of the back and listing the info on the bottom left, but then I was thinking, what if some one finds the card and wants to do something that's not listed or something they think doesn't fit under one of these categories. Are they going to go some where else?

And the rule of thirds? The are business cards that I'm handing out personally, not photos.


----------



## Arch (Jul 7, 2008)

Im really not sure if i should even comment here tbh...

If you think minimal is a good idea and suits you then fine... ignore all the following advice.... this may sound harsh but i am a professional designer, have a degree and have been in the industry for 12 years.

Minimal does not work in this industry period.
You are in the business of creating images, your card should reflect that... not only that... your card should be well designed and have a professionally printed finish to it.

A good example:
I threw my suit on one day, and went to the local wedding show. Weddings are BIG business in my region, as we have the 'perfect english countryside' image that so many Londoners and people all over the country find so attractive for thier weddings.

In the wedding show there were many many photography stands... these photogs didn't just offer weddings but portraits and all the rest.
I went around introducing myself and collecting everyones cards. When i got home i emptied out the bag on the floor and went through them all... some were already good... others were plain awful.
The ones i would have thrown away if i was a potential client... all the minimal ones with little to no info... all the ones without an image OR a strong recognisable company brand.
Remember the client wants to match what they have seen of you.. to your card. You have to send that message as quickly as possible.
I ended up getting a few jobs from that... you know why?... i called the companies up that had little to no branding, explained what they should be doing, and offered my services. 

From whats been said/shown here i will say the following.
The first design, fine if your just starting out and on a VERY tight budget... otherwise as mentioned if i were a clinet and i didn't know you i would bin it.
The second designs by SXR, again fine for staring out.. but the style looks more like the card of a plummer. The last design by mmcduffie1, just doesn't work at all.. not even the typeface.

Callahan Photography has the right idea... and as for the rule of thirds... its not as crazy as it sounds... as im sure your aware the rule is for compositional purposes and doesn't just apply to photography... all types of art use a similar rule, and most certainly graphic design. Its what looks more aesthetically pleasing that counts.. this of course doesn't mean that centering things is wrong tho.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't be afraid to have different cards for different clients.  For example, I have one card that has a photo of a happy child on it.  That is for my portrait clients.  I have a more 'minimalist' type card that is for other/general use.  I'm thinking of adding a wedding specific card and changing my general card to something more exciting.

This is, anyway, some advice that I've received from a few people.  On one hand, it can be good because your potential clients will feel (or know) that you specialize in that type of photography...but on the other hand, it may dissuade cross over clients.


----------



## Rhys (Jul 7, 2008)

Everybody seems very concerned with what their cards look like. Most people don't give a damn what business cards look like. All they want is the info - hence most are straight black and white. My dentist's are straight black and white with a generic line drawing of a tooth holding a toothbrush. My dentist has a waiting list 3 months long!

I don't give a damn what business cards look like. Generally if I see one with a fancy photo or something I wonder whether the guy is some kind of conman and think of the $19.95 products advertised on TV. I remember seeing one card - nicely designed and the guy was a portrait photographer but his card screamed porno at me.

Business cards are a small part of a larger marketing strategy. They are NOT a replacement for real marketing. 

How does my dentist advertise? Yellow Pages only. My dentist has a free website as she's a member of the local CoC. She never uses it though.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 7, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Everybody seems very concerned with what their cards look like. Most people don't give a damn what business cards look like. All they want is the info - hence most are straight black and white. My dentist's are straight black and white with a generic line drawing of a tooth holding a toothbrush. My dentist has a waiting list 3 months long!
> 
> I don't give a damn what business cards look like. Generally if I see one with a fancy photo or something I wonder whether the guy is some kind of conman and think of the $19.95 products advertised on TV. I remember seeing one card - nicely designed and the guy was a portrait photographer but his card screamed porno at me.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, I just bought a cheap set of dental tools online and have been reading about it on the web for a couple days, can I practice on you? I got a card. It's not flashy.


----------



## Arch (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea Rhys, im sorry but i totally disagree... you are not a dentist a plumber or the guy who fixes the fridge... you are suppose to be part of the creative world your card DOES reflect your business. Of course it is only part of the overall marketing strategy but it is also one of the only parts your client will take home.

Take my advice, if you want to project a photography company image to the public, go for style, class and quility, end of.

One photographer i worked with a few years ago went for the full custom made advertising and stationery deal... her cards stood out a mile... they were on textured card, a bit thinner than a normal card with an extra flap that folds out with her contact details on. Needless to say she has gone from strength to strength and is now one of the most sort after photographers in the area.

Of course this is not just down to cards... she is very skilled... but ALL aspects of her presentation, including the part the client takes home is well thought out and looks 'the money'. 
IMO in this industry IF you want to make it big you have to up your game.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 7, 2008)

Arch said:


> Yea Rhys, im sorry but i totally disagree... you are not a dentist a plumber or the guy who fixes the fridge... you are suppose to be part of the creative world your card DOES reflect your business. Of course it is only part of the overall marketing strategy but it is also one of the only parts your client will take home.
> 
> Take my advice, if you want to project a photography company image to the public, go for style, class and quility, end of.
> 
> ...


 
My point being that you usually have to have some sort of license or certification to practice denistry, plumbing, medicine. Any joe can buy a camera and say they're a business. Usually people go looking for a doctor because there's not 250 amateur doctors in town begging to work on you for $50 a procedure, regardless of the difficulty or time involved. In fact, I have yet to see any local classifieds or craigs list ads for "Amateur dentist willing to preform root canal for experience"


----------



## Rhys (Jul 7, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> My point being that you usually have to have some sort of license or certification to practice denistry, plumbing, medicine. Any joe can buy a camera and say they're a business. Usually people go looking for a doctor because there's not 250 amateur doctors in town begging to work on you for $50 a procedure, regardless of the difficulty or time involved. In fact, I have yet to see any local classifieds or craigs list ads for "Amateur dentist willing to preform root canal for experience"



This is why I say "state licensed and insured" on my website and on my next set of business cards.


----------



## StillImage (Jul 8, 2008)

I have two types I use. One my Fine Art photography cards I use photocards and all my info is on the back and I only chose photos the show well on that size. My others ones for my More business oriented photography work is an elegant script that is clean and minimalist with a embossed company script in the background. I like both, I just find the card posted to stark, I don't dislike it, I just think a different font may work a bit better.

 Cards are a personal taste, so if your happy with them give them out and see what feedback you get from people. I change mine every printing, I get tired of my current ones and when it is time to get more I change the designs. My logos stay the same, just the look of the cards change, why I never get thousand printed when I order, it may cost more over the long run but if I can change them why not. Just like my websites, once they are done I am already thinking of what the next look will be. Find it keeps my ideas fresh and makes me make sure my image does not get stale.


----------

